

Google maps gets it wrong ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=plymouth%20PL4%20UK%20breakwater

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This should be a map of Plymouth Sound in the UK, with the breakwater at the
bottom, most likely. Make sure you have the "satellite" imagery turned on, and
you'll see two overlaid images of the breakwater.

Oops ...

